#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  FIFA World Cup 2018-Which is your favorite squad?

## Helena

*Foot Ball World Cup 2018 -* Worlds biggest football showpiece has kicked off yesterday at Moscow,Russia.
World's best players will be clashing for the coveted trophy as 32 teams this year! Are you all ready with your fantasy squad to witness the quadrennial event ? :Cool: 

Which is your favorite team or player? Discuss your views below :Thumbs:

----------

